
Hello World Not So Easy in Assembly - RickJWagner
https://towardsdatascience.com/hello-world-not-so-easy-in-assembly-23da6644ff0d
======
hilbert42
As one who still has a few programs in the 'archive department' that I wrote
in Assembler decades ago, I'd have to agree with this sentiment.

That said, there is nothing better than Assembly if one wants or needs to
interface with the hardware at the same level as those electrical/design
engineers who actually designed the hardware. That's to say, with Assembler
you cannot get any closer to the hardware (unless one's exceptional and can
read binary directly).

For a hardware engineer/designer, Assembler can be very useful in certain
circumstances where say, certain operands may be causing trouble but which are
only visible in an Assembly/Disassembly listing; that is, a higher-level
language, by necessity, will obfuscate the troublesome instructions(s). Such
instances usually occur in the prototype laboratory and involve all sorts of
other tech such as logic analyzers, etc.

Unless you're one of those involved in design at the hardware level (i.e.: one
of those who needs to know really detailed engineering stuff at OSI levels 1
and 2 and perhaps even 3) then forget it. Even then—with some special
exceptions such as speed sensitive routines, etc.—these days, many projects
are just too big to do in Assembler even for hardware engineers. Moreover,
with large projects done in Assembler, it's dead easy for one to get lost or
be overwhelmed by so much data—thus errors can become commonplace.

